# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Small Pleco C328 ID help.

## shrimppaste

Hi I saw some very small plecos in C328 placed in the samll glass tnaks where the Bettas are just in front of the cashier. Whenever I asked the uncle what they are, he simply say Bu Hui Da De (will not grow big one) hahaha. I asked him if there's any L number and he said no. They are small with reddish fins and small dots all over. And they are really small, definitely less than 2 inches or so. Can anyone tell me what they are. Thanks!!

----------


## bryan

My guess is Bristlenose. It,s not that they will not grow 'Da'. They will take a really long time.

----------


## Tuestar

> Hi I saw some very small plecos in C328 placed in the samll glass tnaks where the Bettas are just in front of the cashier. Whenever I asked the uncle what they are, he simply say Bu Hui Da De (will not grow big one) hahaha. I asked him if there's any L number and he said no. They are small with reddish fins and small dots all over. And they are really small, definitely less than 2 inches or so. Can anyone tell me what they are. Thanks!!


what's the color of the fish itself?

----------


## shrimppaste

It's like a normal pleco but it's got a bit of red on the fins and white dots all over. It's right there if you have been to C328 recently.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I think it is a common bristlenose pleco too.

----------


## johannes

is it the piebald bristlenose? (marbling pattern)

----------


## Puffer

Since bro shrimppaste brought up this topic, I would like to ask if it is the one as attached. I bought these two when they do no have the 'bristles' and I have had the pleasure of request for ID in earlier thread. They are both males, (as obvious from their bristles on snouts). So I am now looking for a female. Whenever I patronise C328, I would search for this ancistrus species (seems like L399 or L309?), but to no avail.

----------


## johannes

definitely not L399 but it's very nice!

----------


## shrimppaste

I don't think it's a bristlenose. I guess the only way is if you see it for yourself. Haha. I really cannot tell you but it is very very small.

----------


## Kampfer

Could be a L010a Red Lizard catfish.

----------


## shrimppaste

no it's a pleco not a whiptail.

----------


## celticfish

@ Puffer,
You're right with L309.

@ shrimppaste,
I would agree with Kampfer based on your description and location of the fish.
Not many pleco/whiptails fit the description.
I'd like to suggest a picture for your ID.
Even a mobile phone picture quality can sort the ID for you.

----------


## shrimppaste

Hey Puffer. It does look like a 309. Except that there's red on the side fin. And while I was searching, I came across a lot of parotocinclus species and they are very nice!!! I think the tiger is the only one I have seen on our shore. And I think orange is also actually a parotocinclus. And they are so nice. Is there no LFS bringing them in? Here are some pics.

http://www.g-hoener.de/images/06_Sau..._eppleyi_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2289/...7399670c_o.jpg

http://i.pbase.com/v3/37/598037/1/49...sspilosoma.jpg

http://www.aquanostalgie.com/Poisson...aculicauda.jpg

http://bichodagua.files.wordpress.co...usharoldoi.jpg

I read that in europe the pitbull pleco which is also a parotocinclus is very easily available.

----------


## johannes

got white dots all over the body?

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

shrimppaste, we do occasionally get the pitbull pleco or LDA025 in our LFSes. One of my favourites too! Waiting for some to appear nearer my home haha. There was a sighting of these in c328 recently by another forumner. A little too far for me.



A little off topic, but what is the species of bristlenose that we commonly get in our local LFSes? The black ones, with whitespots and white on the edge of dorsal and tail.

----------


## chooz

> A little off topic, but what is the species of bristlenose that we commonly get in our local LFSes? The black ones, with whitespots and white on the edge of dorsal and tail.


You mean this guy? I just bought it yesterday from C328. The boss said it is a bristlenose but I am not too sure. It is only about 1 inch or less. The whitespots and white edges around the fins are really reflective.

Can someone ID it? Thanks

----------


## shrimppaste

hahaha,

No that guy just came in. It's L183. But I do think the other one was also a bristlenose.

perhaps the cost of the pleco can give a clue as to whether it is bristlenose or not.
sometimes they are those yellow dotted ordinary plecos but juveniles so the pricing will give a clue.

I also saw some in the betta tanks, but don't recall any red colour in them cos they look so dark.
 :Smile:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

I asked the uncle and he told me L235 and costs $10...

----------


## johannes

> I asked the uncle and he told me L235 and costs $10...


are they on betta tank?

writtenon the tank as L183 and the head there has some bristles also.. and head shape is typical ancistrus head shape.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> are they on betta tank?
> 
> writtenon the tank as L183 and the head there has some bristles also.. and head shape is typical ancistrus head shape.


Yes the same place with the betta...ain't $10 too ex if they are bristlenose?

----------


## genes

Those at C328 are not L183. If you see carefully, some of them already lost the white trims on the tail and dorsal fin. A true L183 retains the white trims even at adulthood. So they are either a L181 or L182. I'm more inclined to call it L181. More common name would be peppermint bristlenose. A L183 is know as a starlight bristlenose. Many times they are being sold as L183 because at young, they are difficult to differentiate and can pass of easily as a L183. So best way is to check for the white trims within the same batch of different sizes. If you see a batch with thick white trimmings for every single piece, then you are in luck!  :Grin:  If you think $10 for them is expensive...i paid $30 for them a week before C328 sold them.  :Exasperated:  So if you ask me, no, $10 is not expensive for a L181. 

This is a similar piece to C328 that i paid 3x more earlier. And yes, i bought more from C328 because its only $10!


This should be how it will look like once it reaches adulthood. A beautiful fish nonetheless.

----------


## cory

> I asked the uncle and he told me L235 and costs $10...


Are we talking about the same location where the plecs were housed? 

L235 were housed in betta tanks with cories near the back of the shop (aro section).

L183 were housed in betta tanks too (only L183) near the counter.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

for both location:

A) small betta tank on the betta wall/lowgrade crs/snails 

B) Large tank with L046 

Both he told me L235 ~_~

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Thanks Eugene! Yes yes simple and beautiful fish

----------


## cory

I have acquired 2 L235 on the week before last week where L183 just arrived (last friday). Find that there are really some difference between the 2. 

The plecs housed in the small betta tank on the betta wall/lowgrade crs/snails side have a higher head profile & lots of chew chew. Where L235 (Pseudolithoxus Anthrax - Flyer cat) no chew chew & flat head profile.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Many thanks! Will take note!

----------


## altezza_87

IMG_0454edited.jpg

bought this at katib for $10, Y618 i think. its a bristle nose.

----------


## apistomaster

> Since bro shrimppaste brought up this topic, I would like to ask if it is the one as attached. I bought these two when they do no have the 'bristles' and I have had the pleasure of request for ID in earlier thread. They are both males, (as obvious from their bristles on snouts). So I am now looking for a female. Whenever I patronise C328, I would search for this ancistrus species (seems like L399 or L309?), but to no avail.


Hi Puffer,

Your Ancistrus looks a lot like LDA 08 Ancistrus claro, which rarely grows to more than 2-3/4 inches. They have broad head and wide oval shaped mouths when compared to common Ancistrus and their spot are dark tan to almost gold among the specimens I have seen or owned. If that is what they are to me that makes them special. They are easy to breed, water chemistry is not important and their small adult size makes them a very desirable Pleco.

----------


## Puffer

Hi Apistomaster,
There seems to be some interest lately on my ancistrus sp. No I don't think mine look like LDA08 if you look at the e-Catalogue in Planetcatfish.com. Like some other brothers had identified earlier, they look more like L309. You may refer to my earlier thread here:
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...highlight=L309

As this thread is not mine, I shall refrain from posting here further. When I am able to make a few shots of my present fish, I will start a new thread and discuss with you guys on its ID and other related matters pertaining to the fish. Many thanks.

----------


## creech

> IMG_0454edited.jpg
> 
> bought this at katib for $10, Y618 i think. its a bristle nose.


Yes, I bought this too and wondering what is the ID? Is it a L181 ? How big will it grow up to as they look good with its current size of about 3cm. The uncle at Y618 told me they will only grow a bit more???

----------


## johannes

i suppose it is L181, 
it can grow up to 6-8inch max, but takes time.

----------

